# 223 and 40 grain bullet.



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Has anybody had any experience with the 40 gr V max or any other 40 gr bullet out of a 223? Do they have enough juice at longer ranges to bring down a coyote?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Define far?

I shoot 40 gr NBT's out of my 222 and have no issues out to 300.


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes 300 is a great range. So that 40 gr will bring a yote down at that range? Do you notice any substantial wind drift with that light of a bullet? the reason i'm asking is i have always been shooting 50 gr v maxes and was wondering if I would lack in energy and range with the 40 gr


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

In my particular loads, the 10 mph wind drift is 1 inch less with the 40 gr NBT than with the 50 gr NBT. 11 vs 12 inches.


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

So the 40s drift less? Maybe their speed bucks the wind better than the weight?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

The speed is a lot different between the two weights in the 222. 50's are going just over 3000, 40's are going 3400. In the NBT, the ballictic coefficients are very similar between the two bullets.


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

does it have the knockdown power for a coyote at 300 yards?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Yep!


----------

